
Chinese app developers file antitrust complaint against Apple - richardknop
https://seekingalpha.com/news/3288296-chinese-app-developers-file-antitrust-complaint-apple?uprof=45&dr=1#email_link
======
richardknop
Perhaps better link: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinese-app-developers-
file-ant...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinese-app-developers-file-
antitrust-complaint-against-apple-1502347222?mod=rss_Technology)

